# Pseudomugil gertrudae aka Spotted Blue-Eye



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Honeys are less aggressive than dwarfs, but it would still be best just to keep one honey in a tank that size...there's not much room for two honey gourami to get away from each other in that tank.


----------



## jkelly (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks, one honey it is  would the blue-eyes be OK with the gourami?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I love these rainbows. I bred them a while back... and now I'm in the market for some again! I kept them with larger pearl gouramis without issues, but this was with a 29 gallon tank. I also have a few german rams with them and never saw any issues.


----------



## jkelly (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks EntoCraig! Two further questions for you: First, how many of these guys do you think would be appropriate in a 10gallon. I plan on having one other fish in there, at the moment thinking honey gourami. Second question is, would honey gourami be my best bet with them in the 10Gallon or do you have any other recommendation?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Honey gourami should be fine with the rainbows! I would do 6-8 rainbows in a ten g. My tanks are heavily planted and overfiltered so I tend to stock a little heavier than most. I would also add in 3 or 4 ottos if you can.

Also, where are you getting your Gertrudae? Im looking to pick up some as well


----------



## jkelly (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome  I have my tank heavily planted and over filtered as well so I think I will go with 8 of the spotted with the honey. I thought ottos were too big for my 10g? I had been thinking of going with some red cherry shrimp for clean up, but I would love to have some ottos if I could.


----------



## fraviz (Dec 7, 2012)

6 or 8 gertrude will be ok there.... or maybe forkata.... not much space for more in a 10 gallons.... anyway


----------



## jkelly (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks fraviz


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Ottos are about the same size as your rainbows. Bulkier in body size but not large by any means


----------



## jkelly (Feb 12, 2014)

wetspottropicalfish.com is hopefully getting them back in stock today, I'm waiting for confirmation on that...will let you know


----------



## jkelly (Feb 12, 2014)

EntoCraig, just to clarify your earlier post, are you saying 6-8 blue-eyes, 1 honey gourami AND 3-4 otos would be good in my tank? Would just adding some shrimp instead of the otos be OK? I think the blue velvet shrimp are pretty cool looking and have a negligible footprint from what I understand.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

As previously stated, the honey gourami will most likely reduce the shrimp to snacks within a week. Would probably be best to just stick with the honey and the rainbows in a tank this size...ottos are known for being difficult to work with.


----------



## staypuft (Aug 31, 2013)

jkelly said:


> wetspottropicalfish.com is hopefully getting them back in stock today, I'm waiting for confirmation on that...will let you know


If this is your first time ordering from them, I would like to say they sell high quality and healthy fish, and they are my go to if I want something that my LFS doesn't carry.


----------



## jkelly (Feb 12, 2014)

It is indeed my first time ordering from them, StayPuft. I really appreciate the input, I have been nervous about my first online order


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2013)

Pseudomugil gertrudae aka Spotted Blue-Eye are beautiful. Thanks for bringing them to my attention and good luck.


----------



## jkelly (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks! I'll let you know how it goes with them once I get them into my tank


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Found a trio locally! Fingers crossed the spawn mops are full when I get home tonight.


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

EntoCraig said:


> Found a trio locally! Fingers crossed the spawn mops are full when I get home tonight.


*EntoCraig*, how are your Gertrudae turning out? I"m thinking of getting some for my 50g tank! How do they behave (shy, outgoing)? 

I already have 10 Threadinfin Rainbows and love them. They show no fear and swim openingly. They're actually the first to come to the top of the tank for food. :laugh2:


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

Just saw this was old - nevermind


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

AboveBeyond said:


> How do they behave (shy, outgoing)?
> 
> I already have 10 Threadinfin Rainbows and love them. They show no fear and swim openingly. They're actually the first to come to the top of the tank for food. :laugh2:




I realize this is a old thread, but since it's been resurrected, I will answer this anyways 

@AboveBeyond
Pseudomugils rainbows are pretty much the same behavior wise as Threadfin rainbows. They fin display the same and the Pseudos will even display at the Threadfins and vice versa. They all get along great. The Pseudos might be a smidge more shy of people at first because they are smaller, but it's nothing really and they are actually curious little guys. You can even see them at the LFS, just stare closely into the tank and the curious little blue eyes will edge in closer to inspect you. They are always active throughout the day and not hiding inactively in fear/shyness like other fish.


Another rainbow that is similar to the behavior and displaying is the Celebes Rainbows, they do get slightly bigger and like a swim a bit more, but the 50 gallon would be great for them, they get along great with Pseudos all the same.


The smaller Rainbows are great, very peaceful, active, unique finnage displaying and no big dominance battles (well I guess these little ones can have their "battles" but its more of a showing off of fins than anything, which is a lot more peaceful and enjoyable to watch) that are seen in larger Rainbows!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have 13-15 of these blue eyed rainbows (hard to count they don't hold still), great little fish. 3 days at home and they knew I =food and all come to the front of the tank when I stand by it, they'll even gather if my husband gets in front of the tank even though he does not feed. If you flail and move fast they may startle but come back. They are tiny fish with tiny mouths! Mine eat live grindal worms and frozen baby brine shrimp (could not convince them to eat micro pellets =,=). I've tried frozen daphnia but they don't eat the 'larger' ones. When not in front of the tank but at a distance they go about their usual lives, 'strutting'/'flaring', exploring/hunting for food, and I think doing some breeding behavior (seen some wiggling below plants at the substrate hmmm).

edit: added photos
yesterday:

first days in:


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

These look like P. furcatus, not gertrudae.



AquaAurora said:


> I have 13-15 of these blue eyed rainbows (hard to count they don't hold still), great little fish. 3 days at home and they knew I =food and all come to the front of the tank when I stand by it, they'll even gather if my husband gets in front of the tank even though he does not feed. If you flail and move fast they may startle but come back. They are tiny fish with tiny mouths! Mine eat live grindal worms and frozen baby brine shrimp (could not convince them to eat micro pellets =,=). I've tried frozen daphnia but they don't eat the 'larger' ones. When not in front of the tank but at a distance they go about their usual lives, 'strutting'/'flaring', exploring/hunting for food, and I think doing some breeding behavior (seen some wiggling below plants at the substrate hmmm).


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

TLE041 said:


> These look like P. furcatus, not gertrudae.


Definitely not P. furcatus. They are indeed P. gertrudae. They are easy to distinguish apart. Just sayin


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

P. furcata are also referred to as blue-eyes sometimes. I think they're usually called forktail rainbows, but they do have bright blue eyes.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

TLE041 said:


> These look like P. furcatus, not gertrudae.


As stated above they are not farcatus. If you take more than a quick glance at the photo its pretty easy to see they don't match up to the furcatus species at all in regards to markings/color and fin/body shape.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, P. furcatus are called forktails and P. gertrudae are common named, spotted (spots on fins, P. paskai/iriani also have spotted fins, but they are common named 'red neon'). 
All of the Psuedomugil species are/have blue eyes.


----------

